# How do you measure stairs for a carpet?



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't know if this is in the right place, sure it will be moved if not. As the title says really  

Ta


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

get the people you are buying the carpet from to come and do it, at least that way you can't get it wrong.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

We just told the carpet place how many stairs we had, how many half landings and how many full landings.  DH did some measurements as well.  T xxx


----------

